# Essentials for surviving EMP



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

What was "doomer porn" is now at the door. It is quite conceivable that we (in the U.S.) might face an EMP attack in the near future. By _near future_, I mean possibly before the end of the year. So, how do we prepare for such a thing in a PRACTICAL manner?

The best way to prepare for losing all electrical / electronic conveniences is by remembering the Survival Rule of 3's:


You can survive for *3 Minutes without air* (oxygen) or in icy water
You can survive for *3 Hours without shelter* in a harsh environment (unless in icy water)
You can survive for *3 Days without water* (if sheltered from a harsh environment)
You can survive for *3 Weeks without food* (if you have water and shelter)

So, assuming we still have air / oxygen to breathe, shelter is the number one priority. With winter coming on, even those of us in the South will need to give this some thought.

SHELTER -- In the event of an EMP, you probably will not have car, electricity, Internet, cell phone, electric heat or cooking. You probably won't have landline phone, either, because even if your phone company has back-up generators, those probably won't last more than the first day. Even if your city water comes from a tank on a hill by gravity-feed, how long will that last? If you have a well, do you have a back-up plan for when the pump goes out? Toilets should flush, if they go to a septic tank. But if you're on city sewer, even the toilet won't last long. So, the question becomes: Will you shelter in place or bug out? If you plan to bug out, is that BOL prepared for your arrival?

WATER -- As already mentioned, you may have trouble with your water supply, if we are attacked with an EMP. Well pumps won't work. City water won't last for long. The first thing to do, when you realize you are completely grid-down, is fill the bathtub with water. And then, you need to have back-up: A well bucket or hand pump that can quickly and easily replace the pump, and the knowledge of how to do that. A spring nearby that can be used. Year-round streams are okay, but the water will need to be purified, by bringing to a hard boil for one minute, with a water purifier, or with purification tablets. Remember to have BUCKETS. You can never have too many 1-gallon or 5-gallon buckets. They're 2 bucks at the hardware store. Buy some!

FOOD -- Anyone on this forum surely has more food in their cabinets than the average middle-class American. Surely. But how much do you have, and in what form? In a grid-down situation, the frozen food should be used first. I realize this is likely to be virtually meat-only for a week, followed by a vegetarian diet, but it's food. Do NOT open the freezer except to remove food to eat. Even now, it's helpful to put bottles of water in the freezer. The frozen water will help keep things cold if the power goes off, and you can always drink it later. Canned foods are simple and cheap to buy, and they'll usually keep a year or two. Figure two servings per can. Rice, beans, and pasta have servings listed. Calculate at least 5 servings per person per day. Try and have at least 6 months of food put up. SEEDS AND ANIMALS: Try to have some sort of renewable food -- garden seeds, small livestock, etc. Your 6 months storage should get you through until you can grow or raise something else to eat.

SECURITY & MEDICINE -- At minimum, have a first-aid kit and a gun. Secondly, have some back-up prescription meds and plenty of extra ammo for that gun. If you have food, water, and shelter, but lack the means to keep it, what good does it do?

Notice I did not mention your car or gasoline. Gas pumps will not work in a grid-down situation, but neither will your nice, shiny new, computer-operated car. Unless you have an old, pre-1972 clunker with no computer chips in it, you're not likely to ever drive your car again after an EMP strike.

Get used to walking.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My first thought is if my Taser stops working after an EMP can I go back to hitting people with a club? 

Good information Starcreek, thanks for posting.


----------



## sewingcreations15 (Aug 19, 2017)

Thanks Starcreek for the post  .

Upon testing of vehicles with an EMP with computer chips they say it is a 50/50 chance that it may still work, it is the luck of the draw really but not all vehicles will go down.


----------



## sewingcreations15 (Aug 19, 2017)

Sentry18 clubs are so in at the moment and by the way you can always pretend to be Neanderthal and that would look normal in a grid down situation anyway  .


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I often think that getting home in an EMP situation would be the biggest challenge for many people. even if cars still run the traffic would be a nightmare, :brickwall:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

The Bosch VE pump on my Cummins diesel is 100% mechanical. I can roll the truck down the hill & pop the clutch and she's running. No electricity needed.

I could do the same on my 7.3 IDI F350, just disable the fuel cutoff solenoid on the Stanadyne pump and use the mechanical lever instead. It would need a bigger hill.... or pull start it with the Cummins F250.

I have several tractors that are 100% mechanical. 

I can put ignition points in the Harley if I need to... But I have spare ignition modules anyway.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Just an addition to water, most people over the 20 gallons or more they have of fresh water that is stored safe in their hotwater heater.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

RedBeard said:


> Just an addition to water, most people over the 20 gallons or more they have of fresh water that is stored safe in their hotwater heater.


Maybe not. A lot of people have switched to on demand tankless water heaters.


----------



## SheepdogPRS (Oct 8, 2017)

A points type ignition will likely survive an E1 pulse from an HEMP. Non-electronic injected diesels will likely be fine too. The bad part is that the alternators will be useless without a spare set of diodes and new voltage regulators. I have parts stored for my alternators along with two spares that I have rebuilt in separate three layer protective shielding. The cars can easily be modified to run on alcohol so I can make my own fuel for short trips. Cars are not necessarily a good thing because they will rapidly become targets or a way to track you back to your home. The same could be true for radio transmissions. I have a good multi-band receiver that I can use to monitor radio news kept in a three layer E1 shield. I keep a laptop in a good shield so I can access my electronic files - information is good and while I have hard copies too, I keep the originals on DVD and CDs. After an HEMP there won't be an internet or electrical power grid so I have the means to charge my laptop and backups in storage. 
We will all be busy raising food and the other chores so we will not likely have much time to miss the internet.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

terri9630 said:


> Maybe not. A lot of people have switched to on demand thankless water heaters.


Sure even those hold a gallon or two plus for those that have a basement they are often installed down there and can be used as a low point drain. Both hot and cold line hold a bunch of drinkable water.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

RedBeard said:


> Sure even those hold a gallon or two plus for those that have a basement they are often installed down there and can be used as a low point drain. Both hot and cold line hold a bunch of drinkable water.


Do they? My oldest sister has one and it is mounted directly onto a copper water pipe, there is no tank at all. There is coiled pipe inside of the unit but I am not sure there is a gallon worth. Not sure there isn't either. :dunno:


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Sentry18 said:


> Do they? My oldest sister has one and it is mounted directly onto a copper water pipe, there is no tank at all. There is coiled pipe inside of the unit but I am not sure there is a gallon worth. Not sure there isn't either. :dunno:


Caribou nailed it...


----------



## SheepdogPRS (Oct 8, 2017)

Instant hot water heaters use a small tank but on-demand heaters heat the water only when you turn on the faucet. on demand heaters are more economical because you don't keep any water hot.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

We only have a few thousand gallons in our pond. Yes we have Berkley filters.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

76 k5 With Hei distributor at off grid cabin and my last ditch emp proof transportation.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

train that 'last ditch' to not look at the light! LOL nothing wrong with a 4 legged friend, they also have very sufficient "spidey" senses!


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

LastOutlaw said:


> 76 k5 With Hei distributor at off grid cabin and my last ditch emp proof transportation.


Your k5 makes me feel funny! I love k5's! My very first wheeling memories are from my dads 79 k5. 350 punched to 355, 400 turbo tranny, dana 60's front and rear, 10 inchs of lift of 35 inch swampers. That thing would go anywhere!


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

RedBeard said:


> Your k5 makes me feel funny! I love k5's! My very first wheeling memories are from my dads 79 k5. 350 punched to 355, 400 turbo tranny, dana 60's front and rear, 10 inchs of lift of 35 inch swampers. That thing would go anywhere!


Mine was a 78 Jimmy 454 4 speed dana 44 / 14 bolt, wide 38.5 swampers 6 inch spring lift and lots of trimming


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Tirediron said:


> Mine was a 78 Jimmy 454 4 speed dana 44 / 14 bolt, wide 38.5 swampers 6 inch spring lift and lots of trimming


 Ya drooling. .....


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I had a 1980 K5 Blazer when I was in high school. Was the two tone white and grey with a roll bar and partially removable top. It was mostly stock sans Holly 4 barrel carb, Edelbrock headers and dual exhaust but I loved that thing. Wish I still had it.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> I had a 1980 K5 Blazer when I was in high school. Was the two tone white and grey with a roll bar and partially removable top. It was mostly stock sans Holly 4 barrel carb, Edelbrock headers and dual exhaust but I loved that thing. Wish I still had it.


Nlce, how old was it in that picture??, I also had a '79 Blazer, with Chevs idiot 400, what a waste of cast iron and fuel, it did however die a spectacular death, when the transfercase shock shifted into low range just as the transmission kicked from second to first.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Come to think of it I have an air starter that will bolt to the Cat in my Peterbilt.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> Nlce, how old was it in that picture??, I also had a '79 Blazer, with Chevs idiot 400, what a waste of cast iron and fuel, it did however die a spectacular death, when the transfercase shock shifted into low range just as the transmission kicked from second to first.


I just snagged it off of the interwebz, not my actual K5 but a perfect clone.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

LincTex said:


> The Bosch VE pump on my Cummins diesel is 100% mechanical. I can roll the truck down the hill & pop the clutch and she's running. No electricity needed.
> 
> I could do the same on my 7.3 IDI F350, just disable the fuel cutoff solenoid on the Stanadyne pump and use the mechanical lever instead. It would need a bigger hill.... or pull start it with the Cummins F250.
> 
> ...


What year are you talking about with the 7.3? I have a 2002.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

sgtusmc98 said:


> What year are you talking about with the 7.3? I have a 2002.


oh, Notice I said IDI 7.3..... 1994 or earlier. Mine is an '87.
1995(96?) and later are "direct injection" Powerstrokes.


----------



## ssonb (Oct 24, 2017)

Does anyone have any good ideas on getting fuel even after extended power outages?


----------



## SheepdogPRS (Oct 8, 2017)

Grow your own fuel. Most any sugar beet or sweet fruit can make alcohol. I chose Jerusalem Artichokes. Rather than harvesting the bulbs you harvest the stalk just before it flowers. I can get two harvests a year and five acres is enough to produce up to 10000 gallons of alcohol a year. Its not hard to convert four cycle engines to run on alcohol and you can use it for heat and cooking as well. The liquid tailings make great fertilizer and the dried tailings are a high protein feed for animals.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

For those in the southwest, mesquite beans have a Very high sugar content (up to 30%)


----------



## ssonb (Oct 24, 2017)

Sorry about the question about fuel, I was trying to actually ask another question but I was informed by the DW that it was time to go that morning. The real question was to be on some ideas on acquiring fuel from in ground fuel tanks after an extended power outage?


----------



## SheepdogPRS (Oct 8, 2017)

We all know that the standard pumps will not drain the tanks but I'm not sure I want whats left in the tank at that point. Lots of water and muck builds up in those tanks over the years and they are seldom properly cleaned out. You would need a pump that will pull the fuel the 15 to 20 feet from the bottom of the tank to ground level and do it fast enough that you won't be robbed of your bounty. After a couple of months it may not be worth having.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

LincTex said:


> oh, Notice I said IDI 7.3..... 1994 or earlier. Mine is an '87.
> 1995(96?) and later are "direct injection" Powerstrokes.


Ok, I thought all of the 7.3's were indirect injection, but after I wrote this I realized it doesn't matter, my truck is an automatic so I'd have to get the starter to turn anyway.


----------



## SheepdogPRS (Oct 8, 2017)

Batteries and starter motors won't be affected by any kind of EMP. Electronics will only be affected by the E1 pulse of an HEMP. That would mean you would have to find an old style generator and regulator or at least have the parts required to replace the diodes and regulator in your alternator. The old regulators were not electronic but most of the new ones are.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

SheepdogPRS said:


> You would need a pump that will pull the fuel the 15 to 20 feet from the bottom of the tank to ground level


Use an EFI fuel pump (any Bosch or Walbro unit from millions and millions of 80's, 90's and 00's cars use them inside the tank) with long wires and a 12 volt battery.








"Sucking" fuel up is hard because the vacuum causes it to boil. "Pushing" it up to the surface at 50psi is easy.



SheepdogPRS said:


> After a couple of months it may not be worth having.


Naaaahhh! Fuel stored underground lasts years and years!


----------



## ssonb (Oct 24, 2017)

There ya go ..30 ft 3\8 hose 40ft 12 ga wire clamps and connectors drop it down the fill port connect to battery make deal with fuel tanks owner in exchange for fuel he gets X amount of time you will provide security and fill peoples gas cans while he works out the barter for the pumped fuel....OH BTW do not forget the sock filter that attaches to the bottom of the pump.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> My first thought is if my Taser stops working after an EMP can I go back to hitting people with a club?
> 
> Good information Starcreek, thanks for posting.


 We may have to use a lead pipe since we don't have a club. Of course there won't be as much power behind it now.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Tirediron said:


> I often think that getting home in an EMP situation would be the biggest challenge for many people. even if cars still run the traffic would be a nightmare, :brickwall:


A light weight bike with small battery power engine? Of course you best be in a hurry because they may take it from you or shoot you off it. I have a nice bike I ride around here on dirt roads but I'd be afriad to ride it now in public.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

My first vehicle (mid 1970's) was a 57 Ford 1/2 ton with full box, three on a tree. I paid $100 for it. Man wouldn't I love to have her now. EMP or no EMP. I still drive Ford pick ups (much to the chagrin of those who prefer other brands, although I did like my Dodge 3/4 Ton and my Chev 1 Ton). I have a bicycle but have coordination issues due to a closed head injury years ago so it isn't too reliable (or should I say I'm not too reliable with it). I can ride a horse but can't afford the upkeep. I suspect that when the SHTF I'll likely be relying on my boots.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I just got a mid sixties IHC 4x4 with the generator still on it, it also has a Meyers snow plow.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Tirediron said:


> I just got a mid sixties IHC 4x4 with the generator still on it


I had a 1969 D-Series, 2-bbl 345 V8, 4WD (3/4 ton) 4-speed - I could never get more than 9-10 MPG no matter how hard I tried. I built a similar 2-Bbl 351W and dropped it in my 1979 F150 4WD and I got 14-15 mpg with it. What a difference in mileage and power. I've kind of been a "ford guy" ever since.


----------

